# VectorWorks Symbols



## lazor (Jan 29, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a symbol for an I-cue to be used in VectorWorks.
And for future reference, a good place to get symbols for other accessories for VectorWorks that don't come in the program.
Thanks
Sarah


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 29, 2009)

Field Template™ SoftSymbols™ ?


----------



## SteveB (Jan 29, 2009)

lazor said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a symbol for an I-cue to be used in VectorWorks.
> And for future reference, a good place to get symbols for other accessories for VectorWorks that don't come in the program.
> Thanks
> Sarah



I would guess that by the time you track down a symbol, you could make your own. I-Cue is basically a moving mirror (a circle) on a frame that mounts to the front of a fixture (a box with the circle inside). Place an S4 (or whatever fixture) on the drawing, draw the box to fit the front of the fixture, draw the appropriate circle, select both, group them, create a symbol and save it, convert to accessory, add a label legend for I-Cue, pop the symbol on the Edit Legend, place the channel, dimmer info and save and you are done, except to add the symbol to the key.

Had I been doing this as I typed it would take about the same time. If you want to get fancy, get the actual image from the Rosco site and make a fancy symbol, but I'd bet the crew would know what the simple symbol represents.

I would also get in the habit of drawing your own symbols when you need one. I have my own Shakespeare 15/30 symbols and S4 zoom that are actual dimensions and are better then stock VW stuff in version 12. 

Someday I'll plunk down the cash for Shelly's.

SB


----------



## CavezziMagnum (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm with Steve on this one. Creating your own symbols is not only faster and less of a headache than tracking down a symbol, but it will ultimately give you a better understanding of Vectorworks for design purposes.

Some manufacturers will provide VW symbols, upon request. I currently have a grandMA console as a symbol acquired through that process. 

Good Luck!


----------

